# Recipes



## Greylady

Looking for the emulsifying scrub and liquid recipes? Are they anywhere on here?


----------



## tmfinley

I didn't want to ask so soon, but the recipe sticky still isn't up. I hope it didn't get lost!


----------



## a4patch

Barbs liquid soap recipe is in the recipe section. Use that one to begin with.


----------



## Tallabred

Where is the recipe section? I cannot find it.


----------



## Greylady

That is why I posted. I can't find it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Barb is no longer the moderator here, and they were her recipes. Please contact her by email, or facebook if you want to ask her questions. I do not know as of today who is going to be moderating the soap section, we will have to ask Austin. I had put Tamara Jenkins (2Sticks) as the moderator but she didn't make the move with us  Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks

I'm here Vicki ???????


----------



## Greylady

Could someone privately send me her website, facebook or email please? I don't have the info as I always looked here.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Hi Tamera! Hopefully you will be Mod of this forum?! Glad you made it over!

You can find her on FaceBook. Just type her name into the box and it should pop her up.
Tam


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Tam  I was afraid I had messed up my post weren'r showing up.


----------



## Greylady

Found my recipe! Found her website! Thanks bunches!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Oh you are moderator now  Good! Now get busy  Vicki


----------



## a4patch

Were all the recipes Barbs? ( I looked for a weeping emo but I did not see one, I did not see one that said ...THE ULTIMATE MAMMA MODERATOR either) 

Will we not have a recipe thread now?

Could we start a recipe section?


I would be willing to donate a basic soap recipe for new folks. (variation of our recipe from farmers market)

I feel like an orphan....


----------



## MF-Alpines

Ok, wait. Not all the recipes in the "recipe" section were Barb's. I'm truly hoping that section is coming back!!


----------



## Caprine Beings

If you did not back them up on your documents I think you could find someone who did. I did not. My recippes have changed so much over the past years that I did not rely on the recipes section.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Tamera will be moderating the soap section, I am sure she kind find good basic recipes for everyone to use. Please don't post Barb's recipes without permission from her. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines

But again, they were not all Barb's were they? There was a lip balm from Vicki, salt bars from someone, etc.

I've had everything I need to make lip balm for two years, including the tubes, but have yet to make it. :bang

Surely we are getting the recipe section back?!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

So Tamera can just start new Recipe threads as stickies, right? Like one for CP Soap, Liquid Soap, Lotion, Misc, etc. 
The WM recipe was posted by Vicki, so that would be ok to add back right? And others could add their own recipes....Anita's Sugar Scrub Cubes, Kathy's Lotion Bars, Vicki's Pumpkin Soap.... 
If someone has a recipe that a poster who is no longer active posted, it could be added with credit. Like someone posted a lemon soap--so if I had it (I don't), I could post it as *So-and-so's* Lemon Soap. Just not Barb's recipes.


----------



## nappint

Maybe the new owner doesn't want a recipes section because if liability issues...just sayin'


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

No, Tamera just has to start a recipe section. Perhaps someone just start a thread that says recipes and Tamara or I can just sticky it to the top and we can start posting as we have time. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi everybody,
I just got in and have to run out and take care of the goats. Yes we will have a recipe section, I'll get on it just as soon as possible. If you have a recipe of your own you'd like to share, message me. I'm so glad to have the oppertunity to be the moderator on the soap section Lets have a great time and really learn some new things.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I am sad it was lost- many of the recipes there were not Barb's, there were many contributors.


----------

